# what would like to see for pers kit



## ArmyAl (8 Dec 2003)

Hi guys.
I might have missed this or maybe no one brought this up but, what would you folks like to see come in as pers kit, be it cadpat webbing like the 82 that we have or a smock.
My opinion is that we will soon be bombarded with kit from the civie side in cadpat, have seen many web sites with interesting gear that was always in woodland or dpm camo, now they are pumping out cadpat here in Canada (west)and the states.
I know people will say that if it isn‘t issued then you can‘t wear it, understood, but when it‘s cadpat, easier to hide.
Lets remember one thing, I‘m talking about making it easier in the field, garrison is a whole different story.
For the guys who hate the idea of seeing someone wear something that the queen didn‘t give them,
I have one thing to say,
your a cheap prick!   :akimbo:  

Enjoy
Sgt Al   :threat:


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Dec 2003)

I don‘t give a hoot about personnel kit,what I whant is good,continuous training.
With all the tool‘s of my Trade!!!

Kit does not make a Soldier!

The Resitance,Viet Cong and N.V.A. etc. have proven that in the past!

What make‘s a good Soldier is good and consistant training and dedication from there Goverment‘s!
There by you get a Dedicated Soldier!!


----------



## xFusilier (9 Dec 2003)

Ah yes, the never ending discussion on non-issue kit.

The present issue kit is far better that what was issued to me in 1992.  Combat Coat, Steel Helmet (the only truly piece of waterproof kit I was ever issued), cotton weave long underwear, etc.

When I was a poor starving student (cue heart wrenching sob story theme music), I could not afford to buy shiny kit and so I made do with what I was issued.  I guess I just got used to it and found other things to spend my money on when that was no longer the case.

The problem with non-issued kit, as I see it is that when you deploy, should your super-high speed chest webbing, or go-faster boots become:

a) lost
b) stolen
c) destroyed
d) N/S

They cannot be replaced through the system.  Should you have left your issued equivilant at home, you‘re in the hurt locker.

Lastly, I agree with Spr. Earl in that if I had the choice between say, every member of the CF getting issued Arktis chest webbing, and more live-fire training.  I do beleive I would choose the former.  In the 70‘s and the early 80‘s Canadians were known as some of the best soldiers in the world, even when wearing raingear that kept you anything but try, and ‘64 pattern webbing that was designed by a crack addicted blind howler monkey with Downs syndrome. (My appologies to any crack addicted blind howler monkey with Downs syndrome, on this forum, or posters that have one as a relative).  Simply put training not equipment make a soldier.  Unfortunatley nowadays we have neither.


----------



## ArmyAl (9 Dec 2003)

"crack addicted blind howler monkey with Downs syndrome"
I‘m offended by this you unsharp trained person, gonna cry myself to sleep over this lol.
I would like the American rain jacket in Cadpat which is one nice chunk of kit that would keep me happy in the field on a rainy night, you can stick with your windbreaker from the 80‘s lol.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Dec 2003)

> ‘64 pattern webbing that was designed by a crack addicted blind howler monkey with Downs syndrome


Ok that explains a lot. All this time I thought it was designed by a relative of Pierre Elliot Trudeau who owned stock in a velcro company. 

Did make ATC in the rain easier though. Considering half your webbing fell off after the first five minutes. That is unless you could plead with the CQMS to beg enough strips of his $70.00 a roll Gun Tape to secure it.

Earl has it right. Gucci kit is nice, but it alone does not the soldier make. I‘d love to have had some issued, and in fact when I could afford it I did shell out for some items (good long johns, Yankee rain jacket etc.). But there are better things to spend bucks on for our cash strapped military.

Training including enough bloody ammo to prevent the proverbial "militia round" and/or "budget cut" from ever being being uttered by a Canadian soldier again being foremost.

That said and down, why do I feel that somewhere in NDHQ a crack addicted blind howler monkey with Downs syndrome is right at this moment, cutting the training budget to find an extra million or so to develop and issue a tooth brush carrier in Cadpat.

Sorry Al. I never had SHARP. I‘m an old dinosuar who believed that professional soldiers, led by professionals didn‘t need it.   :warstory:


----------



## fusilier955 (9 Dec 2003)

The only Gucci kit you need is the stuff that keeps you warm/dry, not the crap that looks good.  i agree that we waste too much money on CADPAT crap, we should worry about looking good after we are well trained.  someone in NDHQ has to get their priorities straight.  i think the reason for the CADPAT being issued is so that we dont LOOK under-funded in the eyes of the public, and so joe blow thinks everything is going great with the army because of the funky new camo stuff.


----------



## xFusilier (9 Dec 2003)

Army Al,

What can I say other than.....aw....muffin!

fus955,

Exactly, for the Canadian public, perception is reality.


----------



## ArmyAl (9 Dec 2003)

That offends me too! lol


----------



## Slim (9 Dec 2003)

Went I went through the "School" in 89 the staff were savvy enough to let us wear U.S. Army rain jackets as long as we all bought them!


----------



## winchable (9 Dec 2003)

Perception is reality to anyone xFusilier, Read The Prince by Machiavelli.
I think that the government only read the chapter about deception in the book.
They SHOULD have read the chapter about how to maintain an army in peace time, and to avoid auxiallrie forces (IE other governments lending us our, oh and also the part about the backbone of the state being the military.
Nono...the liberals seem to have forgone those chapters and skipped straight to the lying.
As for the Kit issue, I would just like to be issued my Kit period.
I‘ve been in for some time now and no matter when I go to the stores, they do not have the most basic kit items (IE the waist strap on my ruck sack. I was the only poor son of a bitch on my BMQ without that strap, and everyone else was able to stand up straight at the end of a march)

Also here‘s a question, how the ****  do I prevent leg rash...and you know the leg rash I mean....


----------



## Marauder (10 Dec 2003)

The kit being pushed by Tease The Soldier has been pretty good, IMO. There are some bugs, but hopefully if the ranks bitch about it enough, further mfc runs will fix the bugs and quibbles.
The major malfunction with the kit is that sometimes QC is lacking (thinking about the first run of combats the Regs got, some of it was truly ****), the fact that it takes forever to arrive, and that when it does arrive, the bin rats are inevitably kitted out first, sometimes months in advance of combat arms types. Combats I can see, but we had to wait forever to get the fleece and thermals a year or so back. There‘s nothing more infuriating than being at a brigade ex and seeing fat wogs waddle by wearing all the new warm kit while you‘re losing feeling in your body while swaddled in the old snivle kit.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Dec 2003)

I love the new tac vest. The "avenger bag" they issued out was a colossal waste of money.

What would I like to see? Personal radios. We need small, light, discreet radios that have some good range to them. Anyone who has used the 521 can atest to the problems with it.  Were at a point now where each soldier needs to have comms with their section and platoon commander. With the whole stratigic soldier concept, a soldier needs to make a critical decision in very short time.


----------



## Slim (10 Dec 2003)

Ghost778 That is a wise, well thought out and badly needed idea...I hope someone listens to it!

ArmyAl
Good posts!


----------



## ArmyAl (10 Dec 2003)

Thanks Slim, I try to see a light at the end of a very dark tunnel but people like to drag you back into the abyss lol.


----------



## Brock (12 Dec 2003)

Good point Ghost 778.  I totally agree.  Personally, I think the 521 LAR is wast of money, it is crap.  First of all if your mechanized it doesn‘t work when operating around the LAV III vehicles, because the 522 TCCS overpowers the 521 and 75% of the time when one actually needs to use the radio you can not get through.  A small radio like the British Personal radios for inter-platoon comms would be perfect if it works.


----------



## jeff001 (20 Dec 2003)

I would like too see a new crew helmet, we‘re currently using headsets w/ our helemet,or an old Genetex helmet with a head set,all messed up inside. This is being used to fit the new comms in the LAV. Try driving cross country, while the gunner "attemps" to track a target, with a huge helmet on his head. They can barely get their eye in the sight. With the sight picture that they get, it would be better to throw the rounds at a target and put a broom stick where the barrel should be,at least it wouldn‘t rust.


----------



## Enzo (21 Dec 2003)

I‘d like to be back in service.

I honestly don‘t care about the kit, some I like, others I dislike. I have tape and a sewing kit. As has been said above, new equipment, or more importantly, good equipment that doesn‘t add to the strain. Its all good.

Training. Instilling a sense of the basics within the personnel (all bloody personnel at all levels). This isn‘t a job. It‘s a lifestyle choice. Those who choose to participate should be provided with the appropriate tools of their trades.

I‘d like to see that. Too much, or are we already there?


----------



## Spr.Earl (21 Dec 2003)

Let‘s get back to the basic‘s!

Reason I say this I just learnt that you can get your J.L.C. in the Militia via a 
"COROSPONDENCE COURSE"

Give me a F‘n break!

Mine was 6 week‘s long under 3rd Pat‘s Snr.N.C.O.‘s back in 79 in Weinwright.
We started off just like sprog‘s in Cornwallis!
We did all and fired all weapon‘s and everything a Infantier had to do.
I was proud as a pig in s@#t after passing from everything they threw at us in those 6 week‘s!


If D.N.D. wish‘s for the Militia to be on par with the Reg.‘s we should do as the Brit.‘s and Yank‘s do, send those willing on Reg.Force Course‘s and give them the qualification‘s if they pass.

I my self have 3 Reg. Qual.‘s and the the Regiment recognise‘s them every time because they alway‘s say "Oh you‘e had the Reg.Force course!"
But alway‘s given a little test to see if I‘m up to speed,Hey that‘s a given.


Back to basic‘s that‘s what we need,full course‘s,full support from our respective Command‘s.

Just my own thought‘s.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2003)

> Reason I say this I just learnt that you can get your J.L.C. in the Militia via a
> "COROSPONDENCE COURSE"


Actually Spr.Earl I think this depends of where in the country you are. Right now at CFS St. John‘s we are running a PLQ course every weekend for 4 months (I think) and then the candidates have to complete their field portion of PLQ at Gagetown.


----------



## jasonfahy (31 Dec 2003)

As I understand it the only parts you can do by correspondence are the Discipline section, and possibly General Service Knowledge.

PT, Ranges and Drill/Instruction are taught by real live people and the CLC is three or four weeks in Wainwright.


----------

